# Basic Rubik's Cube Tutorial in Tagalog [Pinoy]



## Dijae Dadula (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Guys! I have here the basic tutorial that will let you solve the cube under 1 min or less. The Channel that will teach you basic stuffs with complete notations and descriptions.

*You may view it on these links:*

Part 1: Basic Rubik's Cube Tutorial in Tagalog Part 1
Part 2: Basic Rubik's Cube Tutorial in Tagalog Part 2
Part 3: Basic Rubik's Cube Tutorial in Tagalog Part 3

For easy search, type the words: *rubiks tagalog, basic rubiks tagalog, how to solve rubiks cube tagalog*
Or simply go to my channel at: Now Work It by Dijae222 << Now Work It by dijae222

It's super easy to understand and follow.

Please Subscribe and Like my channel!


----------

